# The Woolies thread.



## Earth Worm Jim (Jan 28, 2009)

This is the closed Woolworths thread, 


*Wrexham*.






The front.





The back.





The inside, through the windows.

*Chester.*





The front.





The inside, through the wondow.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 28, 2009)

This could be a very loooooooooooooooong thread! 
Good idea, though, EWJim. I'll get some pics of Seaton's tomorrow.


----------



## smileysal (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm just depressed cos we can't buy pick'n'mix anymore from Woolies.  When I picked my 16 year old up from college, the first thing we did was go in there and get a pick'n'mix. 

I know they sell it in other places, but you don't get as much variety as you did in there.


----------



## Richard Davies (Jan 28, 2009)

My brother got some Pick & Mix from Stockport's Woolies after he heard they were in trouble, feeling it was his last chance.

Our grandad liked Pick & Mix, & often offered some round when we came to visit. There was a small department store in Wellingborough, which he used to get it from.

One time me & my girlfriend were talking about the sort of sweets on offer, & almost all the ones I remembered were ones she didn't like.


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Jan 28, 2009)

Cool thread... will get some of cardiffs wollies tomorrow


----------



## Random (Jan 29, 2009)

I see it didn't take the Chester store long to get "scoused up"


----------



## WillPS (Jan 30, 2009)

At least they've not robbed the Woolworths letters as they did in Sheffield!


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 30, 2009)

*Seaton, Devon.*

Side shot showing the addition to the original building. 






Corner shot.






The rather elegant frontage of the original building. Taken from the middle of the road by the roundabout on the sea front...well, tis winter in a seaside town!  






And two shots taken through the window.


----------



## underitall (Jan 30, 2009)

Agreeed, good idea for a long thread...
Il do Weymouths one when I get a chance, nice to see shelves still in yours!
Im going to see about where the back access is for it, never known, probably in the multi storey.


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice shots of the Seaton one Foxy.. takes me back to summer '05 working at lyme bay.. used to pick up my cheap DVD's in there!!


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 31, 2009)

Jonas-Smith said:


> .. takes me back to summer '05 working at lyme bay.. used to pick up my cheap DVD's in there!!



Cheers, Jonas.  Hah! We've probably passed each other on the streets. 
Yeah, I've bought many a cheap DVD from Woolies too...that and DIY stuff were my main purchases.


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Feb 1, 2009)

*Penarth & Barry, S.Wales*

Was out and about lastnight with Squidmato and remembered the Woolies thread....

Penarth






Just as I took this we were stopped by the local police and given the.. what are you doing taking pictures where have you been tonight palava.. quick flick through the camera.. for a forum blah blah and we were on our way...

Barry






We also remembered the Lampost thread but thats another story and yet more police...

Hope you enjoyed


----------



## spacepunk (Feb 1, 2009)

Inside the St.Andrews branch on closing day.


----------



## Rhysey (Feb 1, 2009)

Gosh it's a couple of years since I last shopped at the St Andrews branch, but horrendous to see how it ended its days, like so many other branches. I went past Rhyl branch the other day, much the same, except it had a refit in later years so looks a little bit better off than some of the older format stores. Didn't think to take a photo!


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Feb 1, 2009)

Keep 'em coming. 
With the change of the shopping habits in the UK. This might be a unique opportunity to document the change of the high streets of our town and cities.


----------



## sparky1987 (Feb 1, 2009)

woolies in totton southampton.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 1, 2009)

Jonas-Smith said:


> .....
> We also remembered the Lampost thread but thats another story and yet more police.....



Oh, do tell, please! 

Lb :jimlad:

P.s. -a good Thread is this -shall pop up some of me local store at some point.


----------



## northseawidow (Feb 1, 2009)

love the letter from the manager - and you should see the amount of wolies stuff on sale on ebay!


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Feb 1, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> Oh, do tell, please!
> 
> Lb :jimlad:
> 
> P.s. -a good Thread is this -shall pop up some of me local store at some point.



hehe basically we tried to get some shots of the old victorian lamposts around penarth and got stopped again by the police... why are you taking pictures and what are they for.. I swear they are to nosey for their own good these days.. if its on public property.. fair game.. go catch a proper criminal...


----------



## sparky1987 (Feb 1, 2009)

northseawidow said:


> love the letter from the manager - and you should see the amount of wolies stuff on sale on ebay!



yer, our local sunday car boot sale is starting to look like a woolworths warehouse.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 2, 2009)

Great idea to Document Woolworths Buildings before they go EWJ 

Here's me local in Colchester, Essex.















There's also another entrance at the rear, from a Shopping Precinct.

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Feb 17, 2009)

don't know if any of you have heard but woolies is being relaunched online.. the brand has been bought by Daily Telegraph owners, Sir David and Sir Frederick Barclay

more info here and here

Sadly none of the stores will reopen


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 18, 2009)

Cheers for the link, Jonas.  That's very useful and I've just told them what I'd like to see available.


----------



## Melvin Faust (Feb 18, 2009)

Some of these shops are finding a new use apparently
http://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddesign/2009/feb/18/slack-space-vacant-shops

Will the online version have a Pick 'n' Mix?


----------



## Richard Davies (Feb 18, 2009)

Melvin Faust said:


> Some of these shops are finding a new use apparently
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddesign/2009/feb/18/slack-space-vacant-shops
> 
> Will the online version have a Pick 'n' Mix?



I was wondering that as well!


----------



## 85 Vintage (Feb 18, 2009)

Interesting thread, think it's a good idea too.

I've got 2 that I could maybe get some pics of, the Matlock and Nottingham (Victoria Centre) branches.

There was the Bulwell branch, also in Nottingham. That closed on a friday or saturday and by the following weekend a new shop had taken the store over. B&M Bargains, haven't been in, so couldn't say if they're good or bad 'bargains'.


----------



## Landie_Man (Feb 19, 2009)

I actually asked to buy the two letters H and S for my name, but they said theyd been sold! The huge neon letters


----------



## escortmad79 (Feb 20, 2009)

North Berwick:





Torquay:


----------



## fire*fly (Feb 21, 2009)

RIP woolies, I got my first ever album from there that I paid for with my own money....it was Absolute madness...that was the name of the album, not that I got it from woolies  have you seen all the pick 'n' mixes going on ebay? there was the official last lot went for over a grand, but it was for charity! now that is absolute madness


----------



## underitall (Feb 25, 2009)

The one in Dorchester, Dorset, is going to be open as "Wellworths"
http://www.dorsetecho.co.uk/search/4117030.The_wonder_of_Wellworths/


----------



## urbtography (Feb 25, 2009)

I was only in the north berwick one last summer when i was up around that area, weird to see it empty now.


----------



## jbn6773 (Mar 8, 2009)

*A few from Teesside Feb/Mar09*

Middleton Grange Shopping Centre Hartlepool









Hill Street Centre, Middlesbrough









Stockton High Street (Castlegate Centre)





















Billingham Town Centre


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Mar 17, 2009)

sutton high street.

would have got rosehill if it wasnt for the abundance of chavs giving it the large one at the bus stop. ill try and grab mordens as well.

not a chance of seeing inside through the security shutters @ sutton.


----------



## Landie_Man (Mar 17, 2009)

Anthillmob74 said:


> sutton high street.
> 
> would have got rosehill if it wasnt for the abundance of chavs giving it the large one at the bus stop. ill try and grab mordens as well.
> 
> not a chance of seeing inside through the security shutters @ sutton.



I take it thats Rose Hill and Barton near BBL? -shudder-


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Mar 17, 2009)

rosehill carshalton. not yours. is yours chav over run too? our rosehill is awful.


----------



## Landie_Man (Mar 17, 2009)

Anthillmob74 said:


> rosehill carshalton. not yours. is yours chav over run too? our rosehill is awful.



Oh yes, Ive never actually been there but I know what its like and steer clear!


----------



## Dropkick Joe (Mar 20, 2009)

Woolworths Bangor:











(Sorry about the reflection on this next one...)


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Mar 20, 2009)

Good work so far.
Keep them coming.


----------



## Keep out! (Mar 28, 2009)

Good idea for a continued thread. I wonder if we'll see the insides of the old shops stay relatively undamaged by vandals as they are all in very public places where the yobs will be less inclined to break in and trash the places.


----------



## Leland Palmer (Mar 29, 2009)

Edinburgh.


----------



## Keep out! (Mar 30, 2009)

Derby at end of March 09


----------



## jbn6773 (May 10, 2009)

*Woolworths Melton Mowbray*

Melton Mowbray, Leicestershire. April 2009





Then 5 weeks Later, preparing to re-open as Yorkshire Trading Company


----------



## Richard Davies (May 11, 2009)

jbn6773 said:


> Melton Mowbray, Leicestershire. April 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My mum had a saturday job there in the 1960s.


----------



## 85 Vintage (May 12, 2009)

A bit of a while since I said i'd get a pic, only had my phone at the time 

Matlock





Going to be an Iceland as the sign says, which will hopefully give the Sainsburys some competition.


----------



## Landie_Man (May 13, 2009)

Yeah but Sainsburys is alright, Icelands shit


----------



## Vintage (May 13, 2009)

Landie_Man said:


> Yeah but Sainsburys is alright, Icelands shit



Icelands good for ice cream  so if you like ice cream as much as me. You'll love iceland!!!


I wold like to try get into my woolies, Had a loverly old style decor, It was a very old building. well still is..


----------



## Anthillmob74 (May 14, 2009)

sutton woolies is opening soon as a 'peacocks'


----------



## 85 Vintage (May 23, 2009)

Landie_Man said:


> Yeah but Sainsburys is alright, Icelands shit



Yeah, if everyone in the area actually wanted the Sainsbury's there in the first place lol


----------



## 85 Vintage (May 23, 2009)

Skegness store, currently going through a re-fit. Not sure what for, there was a notice on the window for job opportunity's, but i didn't go across and look.

Phone again..


----------



## jbn6773 (Jun 16, 2009)

*woolworths Whitby*

view from rear of store


----------



## jbn6773 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Woolworths Middlesbrough*

Now re-opened as 'WareMart': Photo to follow


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (Jun 16, 2009)

jbn6773 said:


> Now re-opened as 'WareMart': Photo to follow



Any chance of a proper photo, and not a watercolour?


----------



## skittles (Jul 1, 2009)

I have been meaning to post on this thread for ages but keep forgetting to take my camera into town, so took a couple on my phone and will replace them with better pics once I take them 





Warrington.


----------



## escortmad79 (Jul 17, 2009)

Bury St Edmunds:





Cowdenbeath:





Glenrothes:















Ipswich:





Livingstone Almondvale Shopping Centre:















Perth:





Stirling:


----------



## RayB-UK (Jul 17, 2009)

Mare Street, Hackney.






The lettering is removed and the shutters are being installed, however this was taken in May - it's possible the site was being done up to aid a letting.


----------



## justcurious (Jul 17, 2009)

Can`t believe the Plymouth one aint here


----------



## nickyw_uk (Jul 19, 2009)

Woodbridge, Suffolk


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Jul 23, 2009)

My local Chester Woollies is being turned in to a Primark


----------



## tweeddale (Jul 23, 2009)

Another similar collection http://www.geograph.org.uk/search.php?i=7254747 
Hope this is of interest without detracting from this thread.


----------



## strokesboy21 (Jul 23, 2009)

i tried to take a pic of the plymouth one but got stopped by 2 nice pcso's


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Jul 25, 2009)

strokesboy21 said:


> i tried to take a pic of the plymouth one but got stopped by 2 nice pcso's



Next time tell them to get lost, Your in a public place you can take a photo of anything you like. If they stop you it's them breaking the law.


----------



## strokesboy21 (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## fuzey (Aug 3, 2009)

strokesboy21 said:


>



The first 'W' and 'O' letters on the neon sign still light up every night. Shame the rest of the neon tubing seems to be all smashed up.

I'll try and get some shots of the inside next time I'm in town.


----------



## Sar62 (Aug 3, 2009)

Noticed the Seaton, Devon woolies is now a carpet right... I miss woolies  x


----------



## strokesboy21 (Aug 6, 2009)

hehe ello fuzey


----------



## KrYptiX (Aug 6, 2009)

*Congleton (now b&m)*

Couldnt get a pic while empty because it was reopened as a b&m before i had a chance and i was away at the time! There is a small pic and a readup article about the Congleton woolworths here: http://www.thisisstaffordshire.co.uk/woolworths/Woolies-store-taken-B-M/article-618874-detail/article.html


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 10, 2009)

Sar62 said:


> Noticed the Seaton, Devon woolies is now a carpet right... I miss woolies  x



Yup! Bloody shame really, as it's right next to the seafront. Not exactly a seasidey attraction! 

I've got some pics from Exmouth and Exeter which I'll post up when I've got a mo to scan them. So much to do and all that...!


----------



## RichardB (Aug 10, 2009)

The Cupar one reopened as a pound shop last week. I've a feeling Woolworths was the equivalent of a pound shop once, "Thruppeny and Sixpenny Store" seems to ring a bell.


----------



## Richard Davies (Aug 10, 2009)

RichardB said:


> The Cupar one reopened as a pound shop last week. I've a feeling Woolworths was the equivalent of a pound shop once, "Thruppeny and Sixpenny Store" seems to ring a bell.



In America Woolworths started has a "Five & Dime Store" selling goods for 5 or 10 Cents. Even today in some cards games a pair consisting of a 5 and a 10 is known as a Woolworths hand.

In a similar way Marks & Spencer were originally a Penny Bazzar.


----------



## jbn6773 (Aug 16, 2009)

*Isle Of Wight*

Newport, IOW





Cowes, IOW





Shanklin, IOW





PS. Will get the re-opened Middlesbrough soon


----------



## Weeto (Aug 16, 2009)

fuzey said:


> The first 'W' and 'O' letters on the neon sign still light up every night. Shame the rest of the neon tubing seems to be all smashed up.



The Wollies in Basildon had the inside and outside lights on 24/ 7 for a couple weeks after closing lol


----------



## T-bar (Aug 19, 2009)

jbn6773 said:


> Newport, IOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Sandown pics then!!!!!!!!! bit late now its a sainsburys and Newports a Poundland


----------



## RoseRed (Aug 23, 2009)

Woolies in Leamington Spa is now an H&M. Warwick is still abandoned but has local Ads in the windows now. Will take a picture if I remember!


----------



## orientfan16 (Sep 27, 2009)

It makes you realise how big Woolworths was, they had all these stores and tons of customers, then got stupid with money and business.

The Torquay branch has now been boarded up, but before you could look in and all the shelves and tills were still there.

The Exeter branch is empty still, but you can see in.
They have taken away the shelves, but the signs still remains.


----------



## dovydaitis (Sep 27, 2009)

the Beverley branch is now Boots but the one in Hull city centre is still up for sale. ill get a pic when im next in town


----------



## tomo2 (Sep 28, 2009)

My other half and the daughter both work at woolies chester, Both were made redundent on boxind day, Chester branch now a primark.

We still have a big bag of pick and mix here at home.


----------



## Evilgenius (Sep 28, 2009)

Woolworths in Bideford.


----------



## escortmad79 (Sep 28, 2009)

Cowdenbeaths is being redone as a Poundstretcher! Wooooohh!


----------



## jonney (Sep 28, 2009)

The Woolies in Durham is now a Tesco's


----------



## escortmad79 (Sep 29, 2009)

The Woolies in Brixham is now a Tesco Express until they build a bigger store in the town square


----------



## mookster (Sep 30, 2009)

The Woolies in Ledbury is gonna be redone as an Iceland at some point, will get pics this weekend as I'm going up there.


----------



## kittenpolly (Oct 10, 2009)

*woolies bideford*

woollies is now becoming wilkinsons


----------



## smileysal (Oct 11, 2009)

The Woolworths in Matlock is gonna be an Iceland, The one in Chesterfield is now a H & M, Can't remember what the one in Sutton in Ashfield has changed to, and not sure about the one in Mansfield has haven't been for ages. Will have a look next time I'm in town.


----------



## ThatChap (Oct 11, 2009)

The Woolies in Hastings has become, of all the things i can't stand, a Sports Direct.






_Hastings Woolies a long time before it closed, picture not mine. Belongs to a 'cyberia,' copyright to him.' _





_Once again picture isn't mine._


----------



## jbn6773 (Oct 14, 2009)

*Teesside Woolworths*

Stockton on Tees now a B&M homestore, Billingham re-opened as similar type of store, Hartlepool still empty


----------



## jbn6773 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Stockton on Tees (now B&M Bargains)*


----------



## TK421 (Nov 15, 2009)

Southport. I wasn't going to take a picture, but this woman turned up in a red coat and began to sing outside it, she was rather good!


----------

